# Should i consider loveland?



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

Some of you might of heard my story, I have been planning a trip to colorado in january, and I am quite exited about it, since I have ridden all my life on the east coast. I am still trying to figure out wich 2 resorts to go to for a fact I am going to go to Vail, heard to much about it to let it pass by. I am still triyng to decide on my second resort. I am intermiate level i guess, got some balls but still not quite an expert, not to familiar with steep since the east coast dosent host to many of them. althought i am not sure what you guys consider steep. Anyway i thought of going to breck, but gave it away doue to crouds, a-basin is kind of small, and in comparison, plus i want big resorts, since never been in them considering the east coast. So I am left with maybe repeting vail, or going to keystone, beaver, copper or maybe loveland, the reason why I ask about love land is because a brochure came to my house, and the resort seems kind of nice, o BTW I live in florida, this tri is really expensive so i have to take everything good out of it, I only have 2 days to ski, the other days got to go to a family reunion. thanks for the help

peace

P.S. dont base your judments on parks, I enjoy them but not to crazy about them. Its going to be the first week of january on thurday and friday.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Fet,

As its been said, the time you'll be out here will not be crowded, expecially during the week.

Loveland is a great ski area. Its got some steep runs, good bowl skiing, could have some awesome powder if the weather treats you right.

We don't consider a run steep unless you can reach our and touch the slope, but all the areas will have good intermediate terrain and lots of it. If you're going to Vail, then I'd recommend Loveland or A-Basin as a good example of a smaller ski area to juxtapose with the Vail mega-resort experience.

Have fun on the slopes!


----------



## DGDenver (Jun 21, 2006)

Fet, 

Keep your eye on the snow reports and the weather, Abasin and Loveland are great local venues you should check one of them out, but Vail is awsome, start training and get your legs ready, we got em as steep as you want them.. 

Have a great time!! 

DG


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

thanks for the training part, last time I was really sore, and only having 2 days that is a big deal, ill make sure to be prepared. thanks for reminding me


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

Getting in shape is big, loveland and the basin top out above 13000 so easterners typically have a hard time up there. Vail is considerably lower in altitude, but its so big you'll want to put in a fully. Anyway, Keystone is great if you don't want the craziness of Breck, usually good snow in the trees and lines are never too long, high altitude and conditions at the basin or loveland, could be a deterrent if your not to hip with altitude. If you love Vail, try Beaver Creek or Steamboat the next day. Big fun resorts with everything to offer. Either way, any of these places will blow the east coast out!!! Plus early Jan mid week is a great time to be here, no crowds, great snow, keep your fingers crossed, and usually good weather. Party scene is probably Vail, get yourself one of those smoking cougars and have a ball. Well good luck.

P the K


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

DGDenver said:


> but Vail is awsome, start training and get your legs ready, we got em as steep as you want them..



ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.....ha ha ha....sorry.


vail wouldnt know steep if it bit them in the ass.


----------



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

Loveland isn't a "resort", it's a day skiing kind of area. If ABasin is too small for you, then don't bother with Loveland, it's a little bigger but they're certainly in the same category.

That having been said, Loveland doesn't have crowds, and usually has good snow, and certainly has fun terrain.


----------



## AdrenalineRush (Oct 18, 2006)

*CO skiing/riding*

I've lived here all my life and (sadly) have not yet ben to a-basin. however, they supposedly have snow all year round (...how good it is idk) but my personal favs are steamboat and copper. copper has really nice wide runs and fabulous bowls, and steamboat is just all around good.
loveland has some nice stuff, when we went if was dumping powder; you could do the same run 3 times in a row and not be able to see your tracks from the previous one, it was amazing.
hope it helps.


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

*Assumption:*

You're based in the Front range? Heck yeah Lovelands great and close.
A-Basin and Winter Park are next. Vail is a 2 hour drive and super busy on a weekend. Skii weekdayz if you can.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Check out Steamboat. Eventhough its pricey, its well worth it. Great reliable snow in January. Plus its a friendly out of the way town.

Kent


----------



## rhm (May 16, 2006)

when i first started coming to colorado about 15 years ago i spent my time between vail and steamboat. had good friends with couches in both places. if you are going to be in vail, steamboat is only about 1 1/2 hours farther, but with a lot less people. vail is a fun mountain, i love turning it loose in the back bowls with no trees or obstacles going fast is not the least bit scary, and now the blue sky basin lets you see the back bowls from the next ridge over. it is impressive how big the place is and how far away from the base you can go. steamboat on the other hand has the best tree skiing and riding around. we don't have the big open bowls, but there is a lot of variety being able to duck into the trees almost anywhere on the mountain. steamboat is not quite as big as vail, almost 3000 acres compared to vail's 5000 or so. steamboat has one thing vail does not. aside from the gondi line in the morning, uncrowded lift lines. vail is so close to the front range that they get a hugh influx of weekenders every weekend. steamboat is a destination resort. people usually travel on the weekends and stay all week. sat and sun are generally transition days for the tourist crowd. there are a lot more locals who go on the weekends, but it never seems any more crowded on the weekends as opposed to the weekdays. steamboat is about 10500 feet at the top, vail is somewhere just over 12,000 i think. when you gat that high the air seems pretty thin regardless, but a lot less people have altitude sickness here in steamboat.


----------



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

rhm said:


> vail is so close to the front range that they get a hugh influx of weekenders every weekend. steamboat is a destination resort. people usually travel on the weekends and stay all week. sat and sun are generally transition days for the tourist crowd. there are a lot more locals who go on the weekends, but it never seems any more crowded on the weekends as opposed to the weekdays. steamboat is about 10500 feet at the top, vail is somewhere just over 12,000 i think. when you gat that high the air seems pretty thin regardless, but a lot less people have altitude sickness here in steamboat.


It isn't the proximity to the front range that makes vail crowded and the boat empty. it's ticket prices. Vail allows front rangers 10 days on the 5 mt pass, and steamboat has no discount tickets available to us. If the boat had $100 4 packs, it would be more crowded. and if it had $400 season passes, it would be way more crowded.


----------

